# Machining milling table



## liteace (Feb 7, 2022)

Got here my small diy milling project, its no where near completion, it has aluminum x y table, I noticed someone at some stage has overtightened clamps and the table is a little uneven, whats the best tool / cutter to resurface the table?

Thanks


----------



## jwmay (Feb 7, 2022)

Pictures? 
I think the usual advice is not to try to resurface your milling table. But I'm not sure. If you just want to skim cut a large surface though, many seem to like fly cutters.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 7, 2022)

Pictures would help.


----------



## liteace (Feb 7, 2022)

Thanks, why not resurface it?

Pics, its this:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/img-20211105-wa0024-jpg.385548/


----------



## Firebrick43 (Feb 7, 2022)

Do you have a milling machine, one big enough, do to the table?

If not I would scrape it by hand.  A small 12x18 surface plate is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 7, 2022)

Have you measured to see how far out it is?

I'd recommend waiting until you get the spindle for it and actually start using it before you try to improve the accuracy, the issues you are seeing may not matter if the rigidity isn't high enough.

John


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 7, 2022)

Bolt a plate to your table and surface in with a fly cutter and see how you do. Then once happy unbolt the plate and do your table.


----------



## liteace (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks for all the info, I asked at the machine shop, he could surface it, he said its better doing when its on its own base then you'll get it 100%,, another question. what fly cutter would you recommend for this job


----------



## jwmay (Feb 8, 2022)

B-52 Fly Cutter - Kristi Tool
					

The B-52 Fly Cutter is engineered to give superior cutting performance, rivaling the shell mill with greater productivity and flexibility. It can be run at higher speeds and feeds than the shell mill, reducing valuable machine time by up to two-thirds! Continue Reading →




					www.kristitool.com


----------



## Firebrick43 (Feb 8, 2022)

liteace said:


> Thanks for all the info, I asked at the machine shop, he could surface it, he said its better doing when its on its own base then you'll get it 100%,, another question. what fly cutter would you recommend for this job


It my opinion that he is wrong for the most part.  Most mills that are not bed mill can not even reach their whole bed to mill it completely.  Also every knee mill I have been around have at least several thousands tilt in x axis extreme to the other resulting in a convex table.  If he had a bed/gantry mill, then  using the machine is standard practice.  

Further more from other pictures you are using a large drill motor.  I don't think this is an appreciably good ideas as the spindle/bearings are not designed for side loads and end mill will pull from the chuck.  However using a large diameter fly is extremely unsafe being powered by a drill motor.  Please for the sake of those that care for you do not attempt use flycutters or any large diameter milling cutter on your drill powered machine.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 8, 2022)

Aluminum table? slight warps, file it. Aluminum tables are not part of a precision machine,   you can't hurt it with a file, can't hurt yourself, either.


----------



## liteace (Feb 8, 2022)

Here's a picture of the table, I scraped it with straight edge, you can see the high points, the middle 3, 4, 5 where I think a vice has been bolted is the worst

I know you professional guys are prob thinking WTF!!, Its just a little project for me and I like things right


----------



## jwmay (Feb 8, 2022)

Firstly I just wanted to say I didn't think it was a stupid question. If you want to read stupid questions, scroll through the stuff I've asked through the years. Ha!
So what is your end goal? You want to mill steel? Or are you planning to make plastic knife handles, or circuit boards? What is the necessary accuracy of the machine?  I'm curious about your project.
Also, I say file it flat. Keep the file cleaned out as you go.


----------



## liteace (Feb 8, 2022)

It'll be mainly for plastic and on the odd occasion aluminum, i'll probably build it then think, this is good and buy a proper bench mill or it'll be really crap and have to buy a proper bench mill, I know its not anywhere near heavy duty and it looks lightweight and flimsy in the photo's but its quite a large solid lump


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 8, 2022)

liteace said:


> It'll be mainly for plastic and on the odd occasion aluminum, i'll probably build it then think, this is good and buy a proper bench mill or it'll be really crap and have to buy a proper bench mill, I know its not anywhere near heavy duty and it look lightweight and flimsy in the photo's but its quite a large solid lump


Exactly why I suggested you wait until you get a spindle going. I have a mill/drill project and can give you my opinion on what you're attempting here but I'll just recommend not putting too much money into this.

Ask me how I know....

John


----------



## liteace (Feb 8, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> I'll just recommend not putting too much money into this.
> 
> Ask me how I know....
> 
> John


If we'd save all the money we've thrown at DIY / homebrew projects we'd probably have a big bag full of it now

I wont ask how you know as I also also know


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 8, 2022)

Thought I'd have less than $500 into mine....


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 8, 2022)

Homemade vertical mill drill
					

Well, I guess I'm gonna try to make myself a mill for cheap.  I found this column on Craigslist for $80.    And I ordered this spindle I can power with a VFD I already have.    And I'm going to get one of these cheap x-y milling tables.    And probably look for a really flat piece of C channel...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 9, 2022)

Your mill's usability totally depends on what you want to do with it, and how much time you are willing to spend on your workholding setup for each job.  Even if the table is warped, you can shim the base of your vise to (eventually) get it flat, right?  More-difficult to machine stuff like steel could be problematic due to the milling forces pushing the mill around but aluminum and plastic, probably doable, especially with light cuts.

The main thing is to get your machine to the point where you can work safely.  If you can't, don't use it.  Don't use a drill chuck to hold end mills, they are not designed to take the lateral forces.  Don't climb mill on a machine with so-so backlash.  Lock all axes that are not required to move.  Don't forget to wear eye protection.  This is NOT an inclusive list of what NOT to do on your mill


----------



## liteace (Feb 14, 2022)

wrong thread

...........................................................


----------

